# Trouble getting on plane



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

I’ve got a key west 1520 with a 2019 Suzuki 60 on it. It runs amazing and tops out at 30+ mph according to my gps. My issue is it really has a tough time getting up on plane. It will get up but it works the little motor. My prop is a 16p which is what the dealer told me worked best when he sea trialed it. Anyone have any recommendations for a hydrofoil or something that may help me out a little? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Talk to a prop shop about the correct prop. I would try that first then try a compression plate once you get the correct prop. They will ask you more details than just what pitch your current prop is because there are so many other contributing factors to take note of to properly prop a boat.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

What rpms are you getting?

shooting from the hip my feeling is too much pitch


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

BrownDog said:


> What rpms are you getting?
> 
> shooting from the hip my feeling is too much pitch


Honestly I haven’t paid any attention to that. The dealer said he tries a big variety of props and sea trialed every one of them and the 16 was my best bet.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

16 could have been what he had in the back to get you out the door too. 

I would make sure your engine is mounted at the correct height and you are trimmed all the way down when getting on plane. Take note of your RPMs then once you are on plane at WOT and compare them to the engine specs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2020)

Small 60 or the big “original” 60? Check your trimmed out WOT rpm. It should be 6-6,300. If your not getting that then prop change is in order. 

with props there are a few things that can be done... large diameter/lower pitch will get you on plane faster
Where a smaller diameter/higher pitch will get more speed
That is a general synopsis but works out most cases. Check your mount height as well, anti cavitation plate should be level or slightly above the hull bottom.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I’ve got a Suzuki 60 on my 1520. If I knew how to determine what the prop on it is then I would. It will get up to 36-37mph with just me on board under smooth conditions. With two on board it will still top 30 but does not get on plane easily. With a passenger of anyone approaching 200lbs or more, I need them sit in the front until we pop up or it takes a while. With my much heavier father-in-law we will plow along with the nose in the air for half a mile until I get on plane...
Even with just me it doesn’t shoot out of the hole like my old Ranger.
Are you having problems by yourself or with a passenger?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

BrownDog said:


> What rpms are you getting?
> 
> shooting from the hip my feeling is too much pitch





Rwhellmer said:


> Honestly I haven’t paid any attention to that. The dealer said he tries a big variety of props and sea trialed every one of them and the 16 was my best bet.


This cannot be understated...

Everyone should know the RPM ranges for the engine they are running. Here are some good reasons:


Monitor the RPMs lets the person know if the boat is operating correctly, or something is wrong
Fuel consumption varies with RPMs - certain ranges consume the most fuel, some consume the least. If you are low on fuel, running WOT may not be the best choice. There is a range in every motor where the most efficiency is gained for the least amount of fuel and load on the engine.
The top end power range is typically hit when getting on plane, but then also when WOT. I've seen many cases where the prop wasn't right, so the motor could only hit 5500 when the sweet spot was between 6000 and 6500 (looking at you E-Tec).
Some lower ranges typically use the most fuel because the engine is tuned to think that range is for getting on plane, so they provide more fuel for the sharp increase in throttle.
Nearly every motor has published ranges with consumption. Read it, learn it, live it. Knowing this has allowed me to identify things weren't exactly right and get it fixed before it turned into a problem (looking at you Yammie 2 strokes), and also realize my prop wasn't the best for the boat. 

Lastly, if you run shallow over sand, like we do here in TX, the prop will get worn down over time. Typically you go a with a pitch one size larger since the RPMs will increase as the prop is worn down. Or go with the ideal pitch to begin with, but watch those RPMs increase over time and have it rebuilt to stay in range if it gets out of hand.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

16P is pretty high for a 60 and a fairly heavy 15 ft skiff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> 16P is pretty high for a 60 and a fairly heavy 15 ft skiff.


Still don’t know if he has a 3 or 4 blade or diameter. A 13 1/2” diameter 3 blade with 16 pitch would dog a 60 no matter what hull.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

This may be comparing apples to oranges, but I had a 10-1/2", 17 pitch on my 16 ft Carolina Skiff, and a 40hp Mariner. I was running 30 mph @5000rpm, wide open, and slow getting up on plane. I switched to a 15pitch, 11" prop, way better hole shot, added 300 rpm, and now running 33-34 at 5300rpm. I don't know all about slippage and all that, but going with a lesser pitch helped my hole shot and top end.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lots of guessing going on here, I’d take it to a prop shop and save time and tail chasing.
Not trying to be a jerk, just telling it like it is as always. At least I’m consistent!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lots of guessing going on here, I’d take it to a prop shop and save time and tail chasing.
> Not trying to be a jerk, just telling it like it is as always. At least I’m consistent!


Im going to ask a stupid question. Is a prop shop a place where knowledgable guys make props or do they have a tool that can explain what you need. Like hows that work.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

*SE Sport 400 Hydrofoil*
Worked on my Merc 60 on a 16 Dolphin. I tried 2 props, talked to "the pros", nothing changed until I put on the Hydrofoil. It works, right up on plane fast, no squat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> Im going to ask a stupid question. Is a prop shop a place where knowledgable guys make props or do they have a tool that can explain what you need. Like hows that work.


That depends on who you go to. A propsmith will make custom props and tweak existing props. As far as tools to tell what you need are you referring to a computer program? Some of these prop guys are very good and can nail the best prop in one or two tries but it helps to give them a baseline to gauge from. Speed, RPM, how the boat runs in different situations etc.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

You have a "V" hull all the way to the transom so I was thinking that you are not getting the motor trimmed down all the way when your running. I think Boatbrains has the correct solution with a lower pitch. Just see if the place you got it from will let you try a lower pitch prop and see if there is an improvement. Then you will know if your going in the right direction. I have found most of these guys will try to make you happy for a good online review of their store. They sure don't want a bad one, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Without knowing your WOT rpm and speed, we are all just guessing but off the hip, I'd say 16p is too much. The prop I bought for my EVOx with Zuke 60 is a 12.5"x14p. My buddy runs the same prop on his Fury with Zuke 60. There are a lot of factors that go into propping a boat correctly.

Some prop shops have molds they measure the pitch and use to shape/reshape the blade pitch and some have a prop scan tool. Any good prop shop worth its salt will be able to get you the right prop. Either way, they will want to know WOT rpm's and speed.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I’m just guessing that we need more info to make a guess. Contact a prop shop as mentioned. Have some numbers to give them.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Prop shop is gonna ask for WOT RPMs too, we are all wasting time until we get those numbers.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

borrow a 13p and try it. or buy a cheap used one and check your rpms. you can get a cheap digital tach that works off one of you spark plug wires. If you don't have a spare prop you will now. propping is how propeller collections get started.


----------

